# 04 Altima 2.5 SE--Engine Speed Signal problem



## garrjo (Jul 1, 2008)

My Service Engine Soon light recently came on after my engine hesitated one day and stalled on another. I took it to a friend's shop and the following code came up:

*P0725 - Engine Speed Sensor Circuit Malfunction
*​
Does anyone know what is involved in changing this sensor? Is it a simple job? Is it inside the transmission?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It actually sounds like you might have a bad crank or cam sensor?


----------

